# rough sanding or Scraping



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I love to rough sand but in aussie everyone usies a base mudd to coat and it's impossible to sand... the book says that after putting the tape on (In Aussie) you dont need a base coat (Yes it's good if you wanna finish a job in a day and sand tomorrow) but if the job is big enough coat it with a all purpose (Everyone in Canada or US they dont make a finishing mudd here so we use all purpose so dont message that im a iddiott for not using finishing) then we can rough sand instead of scraping i thought that my joints were alot cleaner with out see throws or any imperfection with a sand and not a scrape... wondering on what you guys think i know a scrape is good sometimes but what do you guys think?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the roughsanding method better


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

I like to put each coat on neat, so just a little scrape for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You know how all us canucks do things drywall king, we rough sand:yes:

unless your french


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Personally I prefer to scrape as needed between coats. But I hate to sand.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

To me it depends on the product that you are using. If using A/P sand. If using base scrape. As Drywall king said you cant sand base. The best time to give it a scrape is when it has set but is still green, it cuts real smooth.


----------



## DryWallDoc (Aug 29, 2011)

I scrape between coats as well and rough sand my angles and bead for the 
finish coat. Hate sanding at the best of times. Lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I got into a scrape on the jobsite once




Once.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I scrape in between coats, all I really have to take care of are lap marks, and the occasional 'goober' from doing other stuff.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

scrape first coat ,porter cable the second for texture.no sand on knock down, i find the dust on the wall makes the seams dry different than the field.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

If its paint grade I do a quick scrape after 1st coat and a rough sand with a radius 360 after the 2nd coat- mostly just the joint intersections and nail spotter blobs. Quick touch up and ready for a thinned final coat.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Both now, Scrap and rough sand, As said above, setting clogs the sandpaper, AP is great to rough sand so it depends on what floats your boat and product used and size of job etc.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> I scrape in between coats, all I really have to take care of are lap marks, and the occasional 'goober' from doing other stuff.


 I do the same, one swipe with a 12" knife gets rid of the nibs and a couple of scrapes cross ways to get the lap marks.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

less sanding equals less dust which results in less fat edges,less sanding later. Less is best


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm a sander. i find it way flatter and faster. unless using setting mud as already mentioned.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i'm a sander. i find it way flatter and faster. unless using setting mud as already mentioned.


I agree i find it flatter to rough sand.. i think if you have over crowned the joint a little, the quick rough sand will kinda sort that out... and little dags and pole marks are evaporated like nothing... i used to work with a guy in the fraser valley who used to use a really really rough sand paper that was like 80 grit and it came in a roll... it really really scratched wich he said was good because the mudd holds to the scratches and it was tough he used to say when you run over a box the paper it destroys the box not the paper he used to call it terminator paper.. haha


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I really don't rough sand anything unless it is a repair somewhere where I will build up the mud to save a trip then i will. Coat it real heavy let it dry and go back sand and skim tight put a fan on it let it dry and either sponge it or lightly sand it. The problem with rough sanding is it creates the dust which drys out your mud when finishing. I remember one of my guys sanding angles before finish coating the angle (by Hand) and on the finish sand the mud was falling off, which I contribute to the dust on the angle and did not allow the finish coat to bond. If I have to I will scrape any little ridges, but try not to leave them. I also tend to look at ridges the same as any pock marks if you do your job well you will not leave any.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I really don't rough sand anything unless it is a repair somewhere where I will build up the mud to save a trip then i will. Coat it real heavy let it dry and go back sand and skim tight put a fan on it let it dry and either sponge it or lightly sand it. The problem with rough sanding is it creates the dust which drys out your mud when finishing. I remember one of my guys sanding angles before finish coating the angle (by Hand) and on the finish sand the mud was falling off, which I contribute to the dust on the angle and did not allow the finish coat to bond. If I have to I will scrape any little ridges, but try not to leave them. I also tend to look at ridges the same as any pock marks if you do your job well you will not leave any.


Ive noticed the same thing with the dust stopping the next coat sticking, It can come off later on, But if i went rougher grit and less sanding passes that seemed to help.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Brush the dust off . Then apply the mud.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

moore said:


> Brush the dust off . Then apply the mud.


 Do it right the first time and you don't have to sand.... Why go through all the extra time when it is unnecessary. I know many a tapers that there is no need wasting of time sanding in between coats. Attitude along with skill is everything when it comes to finishing..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After block in coat I sand the seams to help hide the tape line.
,,and brush the dust off with large paint brush before skim..
saves a lot of sanding In the end ..I deal with a lot of dense a/p the tape line is a  Just my way of trying to do it right...seams are the only thing I rough sand.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Do it right the first time and you don't have to sand.... Why go through all the extra time when it is unnecessary. I know many a tapers that there is no need wasting of time sanding in between coats. Attitude along with skill is everything when it comes to finishing..


And let me guess ,,, you use a power sander come finish sand day

The only tapers I ever seen not rough sand was the french Canadians, they would brag how good their work was. You could not pay me enough to sand their work out, you had to muscle their work out. Seemed like sanding their work out was a chore.

Sanding in between coats gets rid of any debris that may catch in the machines. And the term "rough sanding" is misleading in it's self, it's more like a walk and drag, the term scuff sand would be more applicable.

And for dust sticking to the wall, causing the mud to flake, come on now, just how much is sticking to the wall. I would say the majority of the dust becomes air born particles, yes some adheres to the wall, but what percentage. We had trouble once with mud flaking, but it was more over the mud brand we were using. It was CGC (USG) machine mud, which is meant to be ran in a bazooka. A lot of guys were skim coating over the All purpose with it. A rep was called in and he said stop doing that:blink: (stuff is too damn soft IMO)

And final sanding day for us is a breeze, it's hit the edge, lite over the middle, with a pole sander. The only b1tch on sand day is screws, because the builders don't glue here. And it's more of a fact that their there, and seeing pics on this site where there's no rows of screws, makes me say "you lucky [email protected]ards !"

And then there's the 3 ways, that need Mr sponge sander, other than that, I don't dread sand days, other than the dust, I like sanding, plus I know my money is coming :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

File the fool out of a 6'' knife It's as good as any sander. not stainless thou . I hate stainless steal knifes..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And let me guess ,,, you use a power sander come finish sand day
> 
> The only tapers I ever seen not rough sand was the french Canadians, they would brag how good their work was. You could not pay me enough to sand their work out, you had to muscle their work out. Seemed like sanding their work out was a chore.
> 
> ...


Of course I use a power sander .... I don't use it just because I have to grind off a rough finish job I use it because it makes sense.... I would not hand finish just to say it does a better job but use the boxes.... I do not string tape by hand but use a tube..... It is a time saver.... time is money... and rough sanding or whatever you call it takes time..Like I said do the job right the first time and do not leave thick edges lap marks or pock marks, don't hump out your mud.. not using a power sander would be like living in the stone age.. do you screw all your screws in by hand or use a screw gun when hanging any board... get real .. and yes there are many tapers out there that need to power sand I agree only because they have not learned to finish out a tape job, or are to lazy to do it right the first time. And yew on the ewe crap it is getting a little old...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Of course I use a power sander .... I don't use it just because I have to grind off a rough finish job I use it because it makes sense.... I would not hand finish just to say it does a better job but use the boxes.... I do not string tape by hand but use a tube..... It is a time saver.... time is money... and rough sanding or whatever you call it takes time..Like I said do the job right the first time and do not leave thick edges lap marks or pock marks, don't hump out your mud.. not using a power sander would be like living in the stone age.. do you screw all your screws in by hand or use a screw gun when hanging any board... get real .. and yes there are many tapers out there that need to power sand I agree only because they have not learned to finish out a tape job, or are to lazy to do it right the first time. And yew on the ewe crap it is getting a little old...


 
It must be silvers time of the month :blink: He seems all bitchy and snappy??


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Or perhaps I want to defend myself against a lame excuse for some who have to rough sand claiming it needs to be done. tit for tat? Get a grip on things and own up to why you really have to rough sand. All the years I have worked with countless finishers and very very few have ever rough sanded only the ones that don't have the finesse to do quality and do it right the first time.. I guess that would be why some tapers seem the need to use some 80 grit huh?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Of course I use a power sander .... I don't use it just because I have to grind off a rough finish job I use it because it makes sense.... I would not hand finish just to say it does a better job but use the boxes.... I do not string tape by hand but use a tube..... It is a time saver.... time is money... and rough sanding or whatever you call it takes time..Like I said do the job right the first time and do not leave thick edges lap marks or pock marks, don't hump out your mud.. not using a power sander would be like living in the stone age.. do you screw all your screws in by hand or use a screw gun when hanging any board... get real .. and yes there are many tapers out there that need to power sand I agree only because they have not learned to finish out a tape job, or are to lazy to do it right the first time. And yew on the ewe crap it is getting a little old...


Well then , lets put your money where your mouth is, post a video of your work with you sanding it out, and I shall do the same. The majority of your post are condescending or calling someone out, hence your stone age comment. I can understand some of the reasons guys use power sanders or not, but to say that those that don't, and to state a machine is a machine so it's got to be great, is nuts. I'm sure we could fill a thread of machines that have failed to catch on or were complete failures .

I asked one member on this site by private message if he used a power sander. I HAD a bit of interest in the power sander because of this site, So since this members work looked alot like mine, I asked if he could post a video of one in use. I have no beef/sheep to pick with this member, and I thank him for posting his video ( I can tell this would be a stand up guy in real life) but what I saw was jaw dropping, I could not believe how slow it was. 2Bjr was going to purchase one, but after seeing the vid (which he could not watch all the way through) he was like "no way"

And if you don't like the ideal that some of us like to clown around with sheep jokes, then read what my avatar says.

This is not the only dwt site on the net, I can go else where:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm gonna have to fix the dents in my ceiling at home after jumping up and down while reading these last few posts !:blink:

Then I'll lightly scuff it with a pole !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There's no wrong way to do it right,,,



or is it,, You can't judge the right by the wrong:blink::blink::surrender:


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

No sanding between coats, just scrape the stop n go marks and run it again. Except for any edges left on the ceilings, those get buffed with the sandpole if there are any.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't ewe just hate it when people get upset because ewe don't do it "their" way.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Our finishers will sand between the bed and skim coat where all the joints meet and the corner bead. No need to sand if you hand finish everything though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> our finishers will sand between the bed and skim coat where all the joints meet and the corner bead. No need to sand if you hand finish everything though.


 1111


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Baaaa, Well i always scraped, Now i rough sand as well, Thanks to 2 buck explaining what its all about, works great, And i use a pc and im very interesting in how 2buck dosnt need one, His work must be tight, Im not so game to do it that fine yet as i dont trust the shrinkage so i load slightly more, Give it plenty of time to dry, then pc it, And as for not needing to scrape or rough sand, Well?? thats as amazing as not needing a PC, Each to our own, We get there in the end, Im not getting all pissy about how we get there on a fourm, Thats just totally ridiculous :yes:

Hey Moore, Been on a smaller tricky job this week so i been a hand finishing, I was a fun week too :thumbsup: Done corners one side at a time for old times sake, Use a Cp and flat mudhead to load, Then wipe, Works sweet, Even if had known that little trick before the tools it would have made life easier 

And ewe stay right here 2buck, Dont puck off


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

hey moore have you ever tried lafarge rapid coat for yur 2nd coat then try your ap for last coat. since you dont use rock splicers and you have to bust out those bads butts makes sanding alot easier for finish coat. we only use rapid coat on flats butts and bead on 2nd and about 2months ago started using lafarge deco 5 mud for finish coat which is more a mid weight mud but gotta watch the grit you use for finish sanding we use 180 or 220 grit but both muds you get less shrinkage than ap plus easier sanding. i see in some of your photos you use nationals black lid and i know from using it years ago if you gotta build anything up and sand it out for finish coat it sets hard as hell. just a thought for ya.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I got flagged.... Not too many people completely hand finish anymore?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

msd said:


> hey moore have you ever tried lafarge rapid coat for yur 2nd coat then try your ap for last coat. since you dont use rock splicers and you have to bust out those bads butts makes sanding alot easier for finish coat. we only use rapid coat on flats butts and bead on 2nd and about 2months ago started using lafarge deco 5 mud for finish coat which is more a mid weight mud but gotta watch the grit you use for finish sanding we use 180 or 220 grit but both muds you get less shrinkage than ap plus easier sanding. i see in some of your photos you use nationals black lid and i know from using it years ago if you gotta build anything up and sand it out for finish coat it sets hard as hell. just a thought for ya.


I use what they send me ,and try my best to make it work.. No lafarge here..I do like the USG plus 3 on the skim ,,but that has to come out of my pocket ,,the local supplies carry n/g a/p .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well then , lets put your money where your mouth is, post a video of your work with you sanding it out, and I shall do the same. The majority of your post are condescending or calling someone out, hence your stone age comment. I can understand some of the reasons guys use power sanders or not, but to say that those that don't, and to state a machine is a machine so it's got to be great, is nuts. I'm sure we could fill a thread of machines that have failed to catch on or were complete failures .
> 
> I asked one member on this site by private message if he used a power sander. I HAD a bit of interest in the power sander because of this site, So since this members work looked alot like mine, I asked if he could post a video of one in use. I have no beef/sheep to pick with this member, and I thank him for posting his video ( I can tell this would be a stand up guy in real life) but what I saw was jaw dropping, I could not believe how slow it was. 2Bjr was going to purchase one, but after seeing the vid (which he could not watch all the way through) he was like "no way"
> 
> ...


 Touched a sore spot did we? Go ahead and clown around all you want even though it gets a little boring after a while not to mention a little condensate oneself but, what the hey if that is who you are say no more... Back to the power sanding yes I have been using one for years not because lack of the finish work but it is much easier pushing one of them around especially on a hot and humid day you get the air blowing off the motor it kind of helps. Nothing worse than sanding out a ceiling on a humid day sweating and having all that dust collecting and turning to slim using a pole sander. As far as a video really don't have to prove anything to you just to blow up my ego and, everyone else that uses this method will testify as to the speed of a power sander, not to mention all the dust throughout the job by not using one. As far as other forums well that is up to you to decide , I have to admit you have many informative posts just because you disagree don't mean you have to take it personally....(may have to call out the wambulance huh?) We all do things differently some work for us and not others do what works for you....Our opinions matter that's what makes things interesting on the forum.


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I'm gonna have to fix the dents in my ceiling at home after jumping up and down while reading these last few posts !:blink:
> 
> Then I'll lightly scuff it with a pole !


Lol>>Great idea:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Touched a sore spot did we? Go ahead and clown around all you want even though it gets a little boring after a while not to mention a little condensate oneself but, what the hey if that is who you are say no more... Back to the power sanding yes I have been using one for years not because lack of the finish work but it is much easier pushing one of them around especially on a hot and humid day you get the air blowing off the motor it kind of helps. Nothing worse than sanding out a ceiling on a humid day sweating and having all that dust collecting and turning to slim using a pole sander. As far as a video really don't have to prove anything to you just to blow up my ego and, everyone else that uses this method will testify as to the speed of a power sander, not to mention all the dust throughout the job by not using one. As far as other forums well that is up to you to decide , I have to admit you have many informative posts just because you disagree don't mean you have to take it personally....(may have to call out the wambulance huh?) We all do things differently some work for us and not others do what works for you....Our opinions matter that's what makes things interesting on the forum.


Would really like to see a pic of your work thou ,,, [drywall slave]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Our opinions matter that's what makes things interesting on the forum.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:''





I love it ,,, one moment here,,,then gone...[smile]


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

This compound by CGC is easily scrapable.Lift off marks will sand out easily even if not scrapped completely down before when finish sanding.I honestly think any compound adhere's better with a rough sand and has more stick power but thats just me perhaps?This particular compound is very delicate and soft.Requires almost nothing added and dosen't shrink back..Perhaps an option for peeps that don't pre-sand..JMO:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Touched a sore spot did we? Go ahead and clown around all you want even though it gets a little boring after a while not to mention a little condensate oneself but, what the hey if that is who you are say no more... Back to the power sanding yes I have been using one for years not because lack of the finish work but it is much easier pushing one of them around especially on a hot and humid day you get the air blowing off the motor it kind of helps. Nothing worse than sanding out a ceiling on a humid day sweating and having all that dust collecting and turning to slim using a pole sander. As far as a video really don't have to prove anything to you just to blow up my ego and, everyone else that uses this method will testify as to the speed of a power sander, not to mention all the dust throughout the job by not using one. As far as other forums well that is up to you to decide , I have to admit you have many informative posts just because you disagree don't mean you have to take it personally....(may have to call out the wambulance huh?) We all do things differently some work for us and not others do what works for you....Our opinions matter that's what makes things interesting on the forum.


No sore spots here, just if you want to call somebody something, use a noun, not a adjective like left wingers do, with terms like stone age, medieval or flat lander, something like HACK would of been much better

And I don't whine (but maybe I do because I'm a taper) I call it like I see it. 

We do get a lot of houses with KN in them, we don't get too much painted ceilings. So I will agree if we had more painted ceilings, I might consider a power sander, ceilings can take a toll on you after awhile. But I would not want a vacuum attached, and from what I have read on other sites, they burn out faster. It would be nice if you could rent one to try but...... Talking to the guy in our supply store, he can't even think of a taper that uses them in our area, and just other tapers I know, they don't use them, and there's a lot of tapers in my area .

And for clean up, the builder does it. and talking to them, dust is dust, weather there's a lot or not, they still half to vacuum for the painter, it's the mud blobs they flip out about. That will kill them in time for clean up. So keeping the floors clean of mud blobs is what gets us a call back, and good work too, of coarse

So anyhow silver, I made a little vid of me rough/scuff sanding today, not just for you, but I get the feeling some think your sanding the crap out of things when your not. It's me the fat 2buck sanding, b/c 2bjr would race too fast to show off so......






And here's some pics too, 1st pic is what we did after the rough sand

2nd one is what our ceilings are finished like, their knock down, so it's a 10" with a chase, gives a idea what were 12" over

3rd one is our angles, we only sand the edge, and touch in the point with a special sponge sander

The 4th pic is a finished flat, we need only hit the edge, and glide over the center with a lite touch, pic sorta looks odd b/c I put a light under the flat.

Hoping if things are dry tomorrow, to post a vid of us finish sanding:thumbsup:

So lets see some pics of your work silver, ewe must have a camera on your cell phone...... EH'. Maybe you got some baaaaaaaa'd arse work to show us


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday 2Buck. I will be very interested to see a vid of your finnish sand.:thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I will give you a thanks for that, I still with the way your coating don't look like it really even needs a brush sand but you are the one that has to approve your work and stand behind it in the end. Like I said we all do things differently that is all. As far as the power sander it is like anything else abuse it and sure it will burn out. Keep what little maintenance there is on it and it will run for years. I had one that I retired after 8 or 9 years. The new ones different story just make sure to change the brushes once and a while and the bearing which will save the expense of cables and a new rubber coated sheath that goes to the disc which is not cheap. Oh and by the way why not use a super sander? They are I think lighter yet stronger than the wood sticks... Don't hear much on the black widow lately...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

9999


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

9999


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

the term rough sand is kinda false... when i rough sand i dont have to push hard i just run the pole sander over the flat or angle to get that little peace of **** off the mud so i can coat it again with out getting **** in my mudd when applying it.. thats it no need to grind off edges cause the other pass of mudd will cover it .. there is no edges if done right anyways ... and very litttle dust of the wall cause the pass with the pole sander is litterly a running speed..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So anyhow silver, I made a little vid of me rough/scuff sanding today, not just for you, but I get the feeling some think your sanding the crap out of things when your not. It's me the fat 2buck sanding, b/c 2bjr would race too fast to show off so......


A flexedge sander is brilliant for what ewe are doing in the vid, they have the velcro backed sponge sanding pads, they last for ages, one pad will final sand 2 to 3 houses before replacing, they don't flip either.
I see you are a white booger man....no mask .


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I see you are a white booger man....no mask .


He's using the cig to filter out the dust.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> He's using the cig to filter out the dust.


Don't laugh....It works.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that I would rather eat dust than suck on a cig.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hahahahahaha (last 3 posts)


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No sore spots here, just if you want to call somebody something, use a noun, not a adjective like left wingers do, with terms like stone age, medieval or flat lander, something like HACK would of been much better
> 
> And I don't whine (but maybe I do because I'm a taper) I call it like I see it.
> 
> ...


 
Your a true canadian 2 buck sorry about your leafs and im even more sorry about my Canucks...  but thats how rough sanding is done... i rough sand a little differnt but thats all rough sanding is just a walk and your paper just rubs the wall so the little dag is taken off for the next coat.. how much dust is really on the wall? nothing... your work looks like something i would do .. my dad told me that us canadians do the best work in the world ... i think he is right... cheers... Dan


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> I think that I would rather eat dust than suck on a cig.


I knew a guy who didnt wear a mask for sanding just suck throw a gigs filter.. haha


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> I knew a guy who didnt wear a mask for sanding just suck throw a gigs filter.. haha


Between the cigarettes and sanding dust it all evens out.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Drywall_King said:


> my dad told me that us canadians do the best work in the world ... i think he is right


That must mean then that many (probably more like most) of the tapers I've worked with are illegals.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Your a true canadian 2 buck sorry about your leafs and im even more sorry about my Canucks...  but thats how rough sanding is done... i rough sand a little differnt but thats all rough sanding is just a walk and your paper just rubs the wall so the little dag is taken off for the next coat.. how much dust is really on the wall? nothing... your work looks like something i would do .. my dad told me that us canadians do the best work in the world ... i think he is right... cheers... Dan


your father sounds like a very smart man Dan, I hope he is still giving you words of wisdom.:thumbsup:

And sorry about your Canucks too, The Boston Bruins had too many Canucks on their team


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> Your a true canadian 2 buck sorry about your leafs and im even more sorry about my Canucks...  but thats how rough sanding is done... i rough sand a little differnt but thats all rough sanding is just a walk and your paper just rubs the wall so the little dag is taken off for the next coat.. how much dust is really on the wall? nothing... your work looks like something i would do .. my dad told me that us canadians do the best work in the world ... i think he is right... cheers... Dan


 
Some Aussies do top work to. You just have to get away from Queensland to see it.:yes:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Some Aussies do top work to. You just have to get away from Queensland to see it.:yes:


My family is knowen for quality my uncle is a Master Plasterer and so is my father our vans all say Master Plasterer and my uncles registered logo is "Quality Is not Extinct" theres at least one good Plastering crue in Queensland ... we only do Insurance jobs now wich pays more and we do less.. i havent done a new home in awile ... being clean and good at what you do in a customers house is the most important thing in the insurance game


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

scraping is for lazy people that don't like dust, rough sand between coats does better job, no question. 

tapers that don't like dust or getting dirty need to seek another profession. 

i've taping in NZ and i know exactly what you are talking about. similar to AUS.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Gday 2Buck. I will be very interested to see a vid of your finnish sand.:thumbsup:


Hi Ho silver, the lone ranger is about to mount you:whistling2j/k)

Sorry about the video quality, someone dropped my daughters camera on the floor. (no names shall be mentioned)

To start, we use a sorta tough mud to sand , if we used something like machine mud ( super lite weight mud) we would use finer grit. The mud we use is pro roc (2 kote) . since were a 2 man crew, one sands a head while the other buffs with the 180 grit and checks with a light. We like to criss cross a lot, or what some call cross hatch. With a butt for example, the man with the 120 grit will hit the edges and sand left to right. The one who follows with the 180 will go up and down on the butt.

Pay no attention to what 2buckjr says in the beginning, he's a dork. I only use the big angle sander to cut a better point in the angles on panted ceilings, to give the painter a better point to cut in better. So it's him that has to go around on stilts to cut the point, and he whines about it. So SSSShhhhhh it makes my job more easy when I go to check out

And, most times I use the screw spotter on final coat. But, waiting on new bracket for it, and it was a small house of 4,000 sg ft, so did them by hand


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting that 2buck, I love my PC, Sorry, Sometimes i like to be lazy, Not knocking you, Its working and you dont have the expensive PC to run.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 2Buck. But I am with Cazna. I LOVE MY PC. We use 220 grit with the PC. I do all of the flats and beads with the PC and the corners/ angles by hand. Has anyone tried one of these?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Norton-W...25407264?pt=AU_Hand_Tools&hash=item45f8b5cc20
If so what is the verdict?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thanks 2Buck. But I am with Cazna. I LOVE MY PC. We use 220 grit with the PC. What grit are you using? I do all of the flats and beads with the PC and the corners/ angles by hand. Has anyone tried one of these?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Norton-W...25407264?pt=AU_Hand_Tools&hash=item45f8b5cc20
> If so what is the verdict?


You see the pink foam one Jnrs holding, Well here i found the same one but shorter, Half that size, I tryed one, Then ordered a box of ten :thumbsup: awsome, Dont know what the one in your links like, I have tryed one other corner block and it sucked, If you see the pink 3m one them grab it with both hands :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Quote... being clean and good at what you do in a customers house is the most important thing . Fullstop. 

Regardless of weather it is an insurance job or not. Either way it is or will be somebodys home.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I picked up some 80 grit for my 360 sander for sanding between coats. Thanks 2Buck top tip. Up until now I had been using 220 as I was all that I had. Also I will admit 80 sounded a bit harsh, but I should not have doubted Buck. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I picked up some 80 grit for my 360 sander for sanding between coats. Thanks 2Buck top tip. Up until now I had been using 220 as I was all that I had. Also I will admit 80 sounded a bit harsh, but I should not have doubted Buck. :thumbsup:


I been doing that for a while now, Easy and effective isnt it gaz :yes:

The wooster triangle sander is my fav for rough sanding, It has firm foam on it, The 360s seem a bit un flat, The velco on mine is a bit wavy, The wooster triangle is flat and firm, Cuts things back good.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

If you don't want to use 80 grit you can go witness 120 and it works good less gauges and scratches


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been using 100 grit to sand for a very long time. 80 grit sounds like a very good idea. but I just wonder if you're going to start scratching the actual paper of the drywall. insert knowledge here. and I'm also worried about scratching the paper on my beed to the point where its just ****ed.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

just be careful is what I'm figuring


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I also find when you sand your butts out with 100 grit. it flattens out my butts. . also got more sanding tips but I need some more input for mother****ers on the site. I hate talking to myself


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I've also got away with using 120 sponge back for finish sanding. just go sand the floor or sidewalk. magically turns into 180. Same idea as when you don't use a brand new sponge for finish sanding


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

the general always give me funny looks when I'm sanding the sidewalk.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

but here's the thing. when you're rough sanding. don't use any spongeback. because you're trying to cut the mud on the wall flat. This the best way I can explain it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> I also find when you sand your butts out with 100 grit. it flattens out my butts. . also got more sanding tips but I need some more input for mother****ers on the site. I hate talking to myself


This mother****er says your correct eazyrizla, Ive nothing to add, Besides, Most of the other mother****ers are in bed so they cant reply anyway.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> This mother****er says your correct eazyrizla, Ive nothing to add, Besides, Most of the other mother****ers are in bed so they cant reply anyway.


Caz you make me laugh.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> Caz you make me laugh.


I was going to say this drywaller went to market

This drywaller stayed home

This drywaller had roast meat

And this drywaller had none

And this drywaller said...............Dam, Sanding day tomorrow :wallbash:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I was going to say this mother****er went to market
> 
> This mother****er stayed home
> 
> ...


But, Caz, you got all those new wicked awesome sanding tools.....old and busted.....new hotness!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> I've been using 100 grit to sand for a very long time. 80 grit sounds like a very good idea. but I just wonder if you're going to start scratching the actual paper of the drywall. insert knowledge here. and I'm also worried about scratching the paper on my beed to the point where its just ****ed.


Don't let the sand paper hit the face of the board!
Your not rough sanding the sheetrock. Same with the bead..Your rough sanding the mud..Not the bead itself.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

C'mon guys, easy with the cussin'. I know it blocks it out, but it's still blatantly obvious what you're saying.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> C'mon guys, easy with the cussin'. I know it blocks it out, but it's still blatantly obvious what you're saying.


Whoo hoo, A new mod, And your doing your job well, Cheers ft8. My apologies. Its been deleted.

So who else is a Mod :blink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8spRyPGSpds


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> C'mon guys, easy with the cussin'. I know it blocks it out, but it's still blatantly obvious what you're saying.


Oh, Looks like i cant delete, You feel free, Show us your new powers mr shes a mod :jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

no, not going to delete yet, LOL, just asking ya to tone it down a little. I don't want anyone to get in trouble.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> Oh, Looks like i cant delete, You feel free, Show us your new powers mr shes a mod :jester:


I'm accepting bribes for control over the new moderator. Place a bid now and don't be cheap. (it's only money) I can effect his wallet.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> C'mon guys, easy with the cussin'. I know it blocks it out, but it's still blatantly obvious what you're saying.


WTF:furious:,,,,, FQ, GMAFB, BIOYA, LMFAO, IMHO it's my kids who taught me to swear in text message.

What's next, spelling police

get working on getting our you tube video's back:furious:

SOMY:whistling2:



P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm accepting bribes for control over the new moderator. Place a bid now and don't be cheap. (it's only money) I can effect his wallet.


Well I half to send a timmies card to Machine mud, and 2bucks to Dsjohn,,,,,,, what's another 2 bucks if I half to send it to you:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

good on ya pa. thanks and good luck watching over this lot .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dunno, I was an offender and the motherf kinda had a point. (No people can figure out that word)


I dunno, I was an offender and the lovely chap had a point (No thats to gay)


I dunno, I was an offender and the Shes a mod had a point ( No thats being sarcastic)


I dunno, I was an offender and the dude had a point (Yeah getting better)


I dunno, I was an offender and i think Ft8 had a point, There is a time and a place, (Thats better, And what i think, But which one is more fun to read) This site is more about having a laugh sometimes i guess and we all have different sences of humour.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Words are just words. We sometimes choose to use expletives because it can convey a feeling that other words cannot (much like your demonstration Cazna).

I understand that a society must have rules to function properly. However, rules rooted in a sense of morality (more often than not) lead to trouble.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Words are just words. We sometimes choose to use expletives because it can convey a feeling that other words cannot (much like your demonstration Cazna).
> 
> I understand that a society must have rules to function properly. However, rules rooted in a sense of morality (more often than not) lead to trouble.


Hey, f#cken ole Slim - thats not my blackhole - Pickens is back :thumbup:
........Say something smart Slim


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey ! Ya'll give Barney A break! Nobody else wanted that bullet . Except for a painter:whistling2:..I couldn't help but feel for Silver 2 weeks ago when the spammers hit...The man's running a business then have to come home to THAT! My hat's off to Barney !:yes: ****IN A!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Words are just words. We sometimes choose to use expletives because it can convey a feeling that other words cannot (much like your demonstration Cazna).
> 
> I understand that a society must have rules to function properly. However, rules rooted in a sense of morality (more often than not) lead to trouble.


Well sorry guys, I'm gonna have to side with Fr8train on this one.
I agree it's fun to joke around and shoot the sh!t with our fellow construction workers but I mean really!? 
You can't just cool it down a little bit!? We have to be as crude and vulgar as possible!? Relax.

It clearly state's in the community guidelines what's allowed and what's not.
"Profanity shall be kept to a minimum."
In case you've forgotten, here they are.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/rules

And if you actually read through them you will see there are quite a few rules we don't follow.
For example, "In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc...) are prohibited from being posted on this site as well."
Some of us post some pretty edgy content which would arguably cross that fine line.

I don't envy Mike's postion at all!
Everyone knew the rules when they signed up. They haven't changed.
You'd think that given the recent spam attacks on this site that our members would appreciate a new mod that we're all familiar with.
But instead everyone just calls him out because he's trying to do his job!? Grow up. 
He's trying to help us out here. I don't know why all the b!tching. All he said was "easy with the cussin".
He didn't say "I don't wanna hear another single profanity coming out of your mouths!", just a little "hey, easy with the cussin", tone it down a little.

Everyone's complaining about all the spamming and crap that's been going on and one dude finally steps up to help out and we all jump all over his back?!
Who are we going to turn too or message when the next wave of spammers comes along!? 
How do you think he's going to reply? "Well...I let you guys swear all you want....so...:whistling2: the spammers can spam all they want"

And as far as "*get working on getting our you tube video's back*:furious:"
That's not in any moderator's control!
Our moderators aren't computer programers and software analysts. They don't read HTML code or are even given the resources to adress those sorts of issues.
They're simply tradesmen like ourselves who have enough self sacrifice to give up a little more of their time and help out on the site. They simply have few more little buttons to push than we do, they don't have access to the websites mainframe and coding.

So cut Fr8train a break.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well sorry guys, I'm gonna have to side with Fr8train on this one.
> I agree it's fun to joke around and shoot the sh!t with our fellow construction workers but I mean really!?
> You can't just cool it down a little bit!? We have to be as crude and vulgar as possible!? Relax.
> 
> ...


The vids are gone ! They ain't coming back!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Not a clue what happened with the vids. Must be something with the coding that we mods aren't privy too. I want the vids back too!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I wanted to post a link of PAs running the angle box vid in thefinisher's thread, but he doesn't have it listed on his Youtube channel, and now I can't find it on here.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Fr8 thanks for putting your hand up. :thumbup:
It may be a thankless lob at times. But be assured that it is appreciated. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally I take my hat off to the mods for giving up there time to control and monitor things, they make me feel lazy because all I have to do is login and enjoy, but having said that, if you tell a kid not to do something then they'll do it anyway just for a laugh


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> if you tell a kid not to do something then they'll do it anyway just for a laugh



Yeah, but if you take away his IPod for a month he will think pretty hard before he does it again. LOL.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Yeah, but if you take away his IPod for a month he will think pretty hard before he does it again. LOL.


We learnt that kids are very annoying when you take their toys away :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Personally I take my hat off to the mods for giving up there time to control and monitor things, they make me feel lazy because all I have to do is login and enjoy, but having said that, if you tell a kid not to do something then they'll do it anyway just for a laugh


Same here, Its more fun being the one getting told off than being the one doing the telling off 

But yes, Cheers to the Shes a mods :drink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yeah, but if you take away his IPod for a month he will think pretty hard before he does it again. LOL.


Not the Ipod


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Respect for the mods like pt said its not easy to do ..... I wouldn't want to work all day then come home to manage the site.... Not saying I wouldn't but I have enough headaches lol. As for the YouTube links they work fine on my iPhone app I can click them and they play what problems are you guys having with them?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*auto sander*

if you could just stick it to drywall


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well sorry guys, I'm gonna have to side with Fr8train on this one.
> I agree it's fun to joke around and shoot the sh!t with our fellow construction workers but I mean really!?
> You can't just cool it down a little bit!? We have to be as crude and vulgar as possible!? Relax.
> 
> ...


Let me guess what type of kid you were in school:whistling2:

From what I seen over at CT and PT well surfing during our little spam attack, were very tame over here. I seen a multitude of new ways to spell swear words, and some nudity that was like wow:blink:

I have liked how silver stilts has ran things, and that is keeping things at a distance. Some forum sites the Mods can become over bearing, moving post around, deleting post's for going off topic, nagging for posting under wrong thread, tell you not to talk about certain subjects etc......

Other than the Mods keeping up with spam, the main time they should jump in is,,, personal attacks on a member, blatant racism, and nudity IMO,,, (though chicks in bikinis would be nice, but I get how they could get out of line)

Plus do you think were going to give Fr8train a free ride in the "BEGINNING",,,, I bet PA rocker is even picking on fr8train at work about being the new Mod, so were going to too.:yes:

And by the way, I even suggested to Jaun by PM who should be a Mod, Fr8train was on that list, not you,,,,,, so


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> As for the YouTube links they work fine on my iPhone app I can click them and they play what problems are you guys having with them?


They don't appear in the post, well on a personal computer

But as sir Mixalot pointed out in another post. If you click on the "quote" button in a persons post. Then the you tube Link will appear where you message back to them:yes:

But, maybe that is a good sign the problem might be able to get fixed:thumbsup:


----------

